# ZHUHAI | Times Square | 208m | ~50 fl | T/O



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Unconfirmed height, could anybody provide an official source?


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

January 2009


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

a nice 200m+


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

i dont know it's chinese name, i searched "珠海时代广场",show a lot of珠海 时代广场for me:
珠海金碧时代广场
珠海盛世时代广场

珠海GI时代广场


----------



## SilentStrike (Aug 15, 2008)

lol, a 200m+ topped out and thats the first time we hear of it. In holland this thread would have had over 500 pages.


----------



## ina555 (Dec 4, 2008)

actually 200+ is too common for China...even my city Yuxi（玉溪）is building a 209m tower...no one cares about that..


----------



## potipoti (Jul 28, 2006)

it goes really fast


----------



## einar79 (Jan 31, 2009)

i have never been to china but one day i might


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Is this tower completed now?


----------



## maiquel_nait (Dec 27, 2003)

No, it isn't. April 2010.


----------



## lakegz (Oct 23, 2003)

good for Zhuhai


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

April 24 by CSYLOVEZYD. They think it'll be back on works "soon".


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Does anybody have an update on this?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

another rendering


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

April 2012 still unfinished










by CSYLOVEZYD


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

This building has been "on hold" for 15 years until recently (Jan 2013) it' being bought. The construction will re-start this year. source


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

that explains all.  thanks.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

15 years?! wow. Thanks for the info big-dog.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-03-09 by Azchael

I think, nothing new


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

by 鋼琴麯


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2014-11-04 by 漂亮的红巴


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Back UC!


----------



## tboake (Jun 14, 2013)

Any updates on these in the past year? Heard they were to be done in 2015?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2015-09-17 by 鋼琴麯


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 595 426 247


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-09-25 by charleszh31










2016-10-02 by charleszh31


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

thanks for posting :cheers:



Leonardo M. Gaz said:


> [I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, please, updates


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

This project still uncompleted in 2021, which started in 1991


----------

